# unrefridgerated puregon?



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Was a bit concerned though today as I found out that my meds i got on Friday and have been taking for two nights(Saturday and Sunday) were out of the fridge for a few days. The technician came up to speak to the nurse abut it and then the nurse called me over to see how many I had had from this prescription. She said that she would scan me to see if the meds wee still active and from the scan she would have a better idea and technician said that she was waiting to hear back from the manufacturer as to wether it was ok? While I was waiting the technician came up and said that she had heard back from the manufacturer and that they were ok to still take. Even so, it still got me a bit worried although on the instructions it does say that they can be unrefridgerated for up to 3 months. I have my last injection tonight, but tbh, I may just leave it. Not sure-any thoughts?! I mean is it safe can it damage the follicle etc, please advise?


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi,

It's fine stored at room temperature out of the fridge for upto 3 months. It will still be perfectly fine to use and won't have any adverse effect on treatment. Hope you have taken tonights dose  

When manufactured the injection vial will be good for up to 3 years if always kept in a fridge but if you take it out it will last 3 months. So long as you use it all within this time then it is perfectly ok to take.

All the best for the cycle
Maz x


----------

